# CnxtSdk.dll



## Gabriel

Whenever I open my laptop there's a message saying that it can't find CnxtSdk.dll.
What is it for?
Where can I get it?


----------



## ZER0X

Well if it's WIN XP do a windows repair with the XP CD


----------



## Lorand

I think that dll is required by a modem with conexant chipset. Post your specs to see what driver you need to install to get rid of that error.


----------



## ZER0X

http://www.modem-drivers.com/drivers/55/55328.htm and if it is you can get the drivers for it here


----------



## SlothX311

test


----------



## ZER0X

> test



Whats that for?!?


----------

